
No longer looking for shortcuts - jamalx31
https://jamalx31.com/post/no-longer-looking-for-shortcuts
======
egypturnash
_Safari can 't open the page "[https://jamalx31.com/post/no-longer-looking-
for-shortcuts"](https://jamalx31.com/post/no-longer-looking-for-shortcuts").
The error is: "Load cannot follow more than 20 redirections." (:0)_

I guess Safari isn't interested in following all your shortcuts either.

------
msteffen
I thought this was great. I particularly believe that people who like to think
of themselves as smart (most of whom are smart, but the two are distinct) are
prone to this, because finding a shortcut is a smart person thing to do.

In my opinion, the other temptation of shortcuts is that even middle-class
life really is a grind otherwise. Especially if you have kids and you suddenly
want a big house (so they and you still have some privacy) in a good school
district. Resigning yourself to 30 years of high-stress work to pay for that
mortgage doesn't feel good.

